# Logging with snowmobile



## ShaneLogs (Jan 1, 2012)

Have any of you ever built a sled to pull behind your four wheeler or snowmobile for winter or summer time use ? Post pictures! Anything will help.


----------



## timber_horse (Jan 1, 2012)

What some people use in scandinavia, not home buildt. Price around 1000 USD in Norway.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 1, 2012)

For sleds..

Take 2 old snowmobile skis, (OLD, from the leaf spring era!) have a shop fab up a cross bar to go between them and a tow hitch on the end of a 4 foot bar so you have turning leverage..
Then drop the trees, and cut them into lengths you can lift one end of to place on the cross bar.
A ratchet strap can be used to hold them on.
Bob's yer uncle! You're hauling wood out like a true Mainer.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 1, 2012)

There is a thread buried in here where Tramp Bushler posted pics of his snowmobile run operation up in Alaska. That was at least 2 years ago. You may have to do some digging.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 2, 2012)

From a thread in the firewood forum, up in Saskatchewan. There's more info on the sled in the thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/189371.htm


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 2, 2012)

We have an old ski-roule sled. Not sure what year, I'm guessing late sixties that draws out at least 8 6-7 foot good size logs. 12-16 inches in diameter that sit in a sleigh with skis on it. Never had a prob with it, never done work to it.


----------



## Samlock (Jan 2, 2012)

A "log pulk" has been quite handy for skidding fairly small amounts of logs. HT-tuote


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 2, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> We have an old ski-roule sled. Not sure what year, I'm guessing late sixties that draws out at least 8 6-7 foot good size logs. 12-16 inches in diameter that sit in a sleigh with skis on it. Never had a prob with it, never done work to it.



That sled has a fair amount of value to old sled nuts. Please take care of it. We had one back in the day, a 340 single, 71 or 72 I think..


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> That sled has a fair amount of value to old sled nuts. Please take care of it. We had one back in the day, a 340 single, 71 or 72 I think..



Good sled, pulls whatever you put on the sleigh. Not sure of the CC's I'll try to snap a pic tomorrow. Other than a healthy work out every winter that's all the action she sees. Yours still around??


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, Can anyone post some more pics though ?


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jan 8, 2012)

I will buy that Ski-Roule off u!! Those r vintage!!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 8, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Good sled, pulls whatever you put on the sleigh. Not sure of the CC's I'll try to snap a pic tomorrow. Other than a healthy work out every winter that's all the action she sees. Yours still around??



Heck no. Our'rn went down the road more than 30 years ago now.


----------



## Bret4207 (Jan 8, 2012)

We used to fill the Ski-boose with fire wood and haul it down hill with the old 12.3 Olympic. Later we got a 303 Panther and that sucker would haul the loaded sled back up hill too! But I never found a sled that would haul a decent sized load. So I went to a Percheron. 20x the load, up hill or down, quiet and if it was real cold I could stick my frozen fingers in his "armpit" and get warm.

The sled we currently have is an enormous twin cylinder Ski Doo. It'll do 100 mph, but I got stuck when one ski hung on a patch of grass. I'm looking at a late 70's Elan. That is a real snowmobile.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 9, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> I will buy that Ski-Roule off u!! Those r vintage!!



I'll take some pics this weekend for ya. Some of that sleigh too. It's pretty handy.


----------

